# Building a Website with an eCommerce Engine & Design Engine



## Ahmedtiko (Jan 8, 2014)

Folks, 

I have been looking at different websites, zazzle, threadless...etc

I must say I am really amused by how Threadless works!

1- Would you be able to help me out on how to have a similar idea on a much smaller size? I need somebody who would design a website for me, with all the eCommerce engines and inventory management and business tool

2- I need to know if I should include a designing engine on the website, or just have people use illustrator...etc (or even send a scanned copy and have my designer turn it into a proper design)

3- you might wanna help out giving me ideas on how to make a threadless-like website successful..

Appreciate your help!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Threadless spent years building a brand before they got to where they are today. Lots of hungry weekends, ignoring friends and family to focus on success.

Mimicking a site like theirs is going to cost a lot. You can get by with some off-the-shelf web apps and get a similar look-and-feel for free. Check out Wordpress and Woocommerce -- both are free, and both let you build your own website from scratch.


----------



## Ahmedtiko (Jan 8, 2014)

treefox2118 said:


> Threadless spent years building a brand before they got to where they are today. Lots of hungry weekends, ignoring friends and family to focus on success.
> 
> Mimicking a site like theirs is going to cost a lot. You can get by with some off-the-shelf web apps and get a similar look-and-feel for free. Check out Wordpress and Woocommerce -- both are free, and both let you build your own website from scratch.


Thanks Brian - I am planning to have this as a main business stream, and not just a side business! 

having said that, I do not even wish to "start" as big as threadless is, but at the same time, that's my goal - to have a "social business" that serves the Middle East & North Africa Region!

As for the money, I have investors who are willing to put money in this project, and it is ok if the initial investment is a little big.

What I am looking for is people advising me on the best printing methods - if possible, to get a solution in Dubai or near Dubai.
Also, how to calculate my margins, how to build my engine, how to manage my inventory (if I decide to have inventory and not just print per order).

Appreciate your feedback, but I am looking forward to start somewhere that would end me up at Threadless level.


----------



## BornDriven (Jan 17, 2014)

My Best Advice will be to save money, and Bootstrap your business as much as possible. You can have a website with a search engine plus a shopping cart for as low as 200$ minus the hosting.


WordPress Themes for Blogs at WordPress.com should be the first place you should be looking for cheap websites,
just make sure the one you choose comes with a shopping cart.

once you found your website with a shopping cart plus search engine, create an account with PayPal, verify your identity with them, then purchase their PayPal Flow, which should be 30$ a month (I think, Don't quote me) PayPal Flow allows your customer's to use any credit card via PayPal as your merchant account as a GUEST without having to create an account with them.

but be aware that you'll need to be using a DBA (Doing Business As) other wise uncle same will be knocking on your door.

BEST PRINTING: By far is Direct To Garment (DTG) because of how cheap it is to print, do a youtube search under DTG and you'll see what I'm talking about, not to mention a DTG will cost you about 15,000$-30,000$, which you'll make back within 1 year.

MARGINS: For you too find your margin you'll need to buy at Whole Sale prices, once you got that, its a matter of adding. $4 for a blank t-**** + $2 for ink (DTG) + $2 for shipping (if you offer free shipping) = $8 per shirt, now you subtract $8 from what your selling your shirt for and the result is your PROFIT.

ENGINE: I wouldn't bother since most wordpress themes comes with a search engine for your site only.

INVENTORY: It depends on ho much your selling, if your selling a lot then yes because then the turn around will be short allowing you to ship the other as you get the order. (Turn Around means the time it takes you to make the shirt then ship the shirt).

Don't mention it.


----------



## Ahmedtiko (Jan 8, 2014)

BornDriven said:


> My Best Advice will be to save money, and Bootstrap your business as much as possible. You can have a website with a search engine plus a shopping cart for as low as 200$ minus the hosting.
> 
> 
> WordPress Themes for Blogs at WordPress.com should be the first place you should be looking for cheap websites,
> ...


Awesome man! appreciate it.

I am however looking to spend most of the capital on marketing and promotion! 

I decided to start with a local DTG printer as per orders, and then move to outsourced garment manufacturers in India or China for wholesale orders.

oh, and on the uncle sam point, I live in Dubai - we have no Uncle Sam 

Thanks man


----------



## BornDriven (Jan 17, 2014)

Ahmedtiko said:


> Awesome man! appreciate it.
> 
> I am however looking to spend most of the capital on marketing and promotion!
> 
> ...




MARKETING: for that to happen you'll need to start the website and focus on adverting for local graphic designers in your area, by contacting local news papers, magazine, and forums like this, maybe contacting OTHER websites regarding "affiliates" OR create yourself a blog or contact ppl with blogs.


WHOLESALE: with you being so close to china, I don't see why not, maybe you can even add like a auction to your website, buy cheap from china and sell it thru your website.
UNCLE SAM: theres aways a uncle same


----------



## DornaL (Mar 10, 2013)

Very interesting information by BornDriven, I wish someone had told me so clearly what to do when I started my business...

www.spncolors.com


----------



## BornDriven (Jan 17, 2014)

DornaL said:


> Very interesting information by BornDriven, I wish someone had told me so clearly what to do when I started my business...
> 
> www.spncolors.com


Well Thank you DonnaL,


Is Spain Fashion Clothing| Spain Brands Shop |Gift Store â€“SpnColors.comSPN Colors your own website? if so I like how simple and super easy it is to use  most of the sites I visit now an days are super piled with information that I get super confused and lost  

P.S the Blog is an awesome IDEA!!! 

Do you do your own Graphic Design work? Do you do your own printing? 

It's never too late to ask question, so feel free to contact me any time  

Enjoy the rest of your day, and sorry for the delay on response, I've been super busy uploading new Preview images of my designs on my own website Born Driven - Unique T-Shirts Designs, the sad part I'm only half way done


----------



## Ahmedtiko (Jan 8, 2014)

BornDriven said:


> MARKETING: for that to happen you'll need to start the website and focus on adverting for local graphic designers in your area, by contacting local news papers, magazine, and forums like this, maybe contacting OTHER websites regarding "affiliates" OR create yourself a blog or contact ppl with blogs.
> 
> 
> WHOLESALE: with you being so close to china, I don't see why not, maybe you can even add like a auction to your website, buy cheap from china and sell it thru your website.
> UNCLE SAM: theres aways a uncle same



LoL thanks Dude!! and actually, we do have an uncle sam, he's just "under covered"


----------

